# Cord wrapped around baby's neck at 20 week scan



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

So I just got a call from my midwife about my scan, which was three weeks ago now. At the time they told me everything was fine, but my MW said that they noted the cord was wrapped around the baby's neck a few times. She says she's never had this noted on a scan report, but that the radiologist was very reassuring that it shouldn't cause growth restriction, and that the baby has a good chance of untwisting himself. She did say I should have another scan at about 30-32 weeks, though.

Has anyone else had this? Naturally I'm freaking out a bit. My MW said that if he didn't untwist it might be fine (and I've certainly heard of plenty of labours where the baby was born with the cord around his neck, and it was untwisted by the MW, no big deal); but that if it was a short cord, there might not be room for the baby to descend. I guess that means a C-section? She said they'd have to monitor me closely during labour to make sure the contractions weren't impacting the baby's heart rate, and stuff; she didn't seem to think that a cord round the neck meant an automatic C-section, but obviously the risk would go up (and I assume it'd mean a hospital birth?).

So now I'm worried and depressed.  Can anyone give me any reassurance?


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I had an u/s at 18 weeks that revealed the same thing. I had a follow up at 25 weeks and it was wrapped twice. Baby has been growing just fine and so I am not too worried. I have had a baby with the cord around the neck at birth before. But I didn't know it at the time. My labor was long and slow, very easy actually, my easiest labor. But my mw was concerned because my water was broken and it was taking so long. But I knew that with a cord around the neck it could cause labor to be longer and easier so the descent was more gentle on the baby and not cause distress. So I felt that was the labor my baby needed and I wasn't gonna change anything (ie get augmented, transfer and get monitored where I would need to be in bed etc). In the end I was right, the cord was around the neck and he was fine. So this time I will anticipate a similar labor. But I will also make sure the baby continues to move well and grow at a good rate. I am actually less worried about labor and more so about constriction before hand. But its been a couple of mos now (I am 31+ week) and everything looks great. I might have another us at the end because I always go post dates. But I don't plan on another to check for the cord again. And ftr, I am planning a birth in a free standing birth center and there is no talk about having to have a hospital birth because the cord. Its just not an issue until there is one. HTH.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

This is not from experience but just thinking it over - mostly like the pp said, I can see it as helpful info to keep in the back of your mind to give some context in case your labor seems slow or different. I'd be on the fence about a follow-up u/s party for the cost (to us with our plan) but like you said, many babies are born with it around the neck once or multiple times with no issues. And there is so much room now to get tangled, untangled, tangled, etc.


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

Honestly, I would give birth at the hospital in this case. I would want to be as close as possible to the OR if there was a cord around the baby's neck. The babies I have known to be born still were due to cord accidents. I am not saying that will happen, I am just saying it could happen.


----------



## Tumble Bumbles (Oct 15, 2009)

I probably wouldn't worry about it, although to be honest it would be a bit disconcerting to me because we are planning a UC.

However, nuchal cords seem like a fairly common occurrence statistically speaking. I've read it occurs in as many as 30-40% of births and rarely does it cause an issue. Half of all cases are resolved before the birth according to *this study.* Of the ones that didn't resolve, it goes to say....

Quote:



> No significant increase in cesarean deliveries was associated with nuchal cord, and the condition did not predict low Apgar sores, admission to a neonatal intensive care unit, or the cord arterial pH. Neither of the two neonatal deaths was associated with nuchal cord.


Hope that eases your mind a bit.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

I am a UP/UCer and no U/S w/ my last 7 pregnancies, so I have no idea where there cords were located. My first UC the cord was wrapped tightly and dh had to somersault her out. I had another w/ the cord wrapped, but now I can't even recall, LOL. Anyway, they were just fine, born at home.


----------



## ~~Sarah~~ (Nov 3, 2010)

Frankly I can't even believe they would bother mentioning it to you. It's beyond irrelevant at 20 weeks. Did they tell you the position of the baby? Did they mention that the position of the baby now has nothing to do with where it will be at term? Why would the cord be any different? Babies move a lot at 20 weeks...

rant over.


----------



## BabieBeat (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello Ladies,
My first granddaughter was stillborn due to an umbilical cord accident (uca) so I am somewhat familiar with the problems the umbilical cord can cause. My daughter in law had the hallmarks of a baby in distress and was seen on several occasions by her OB who reassured her all was fine. As they say, hindsight is 20 / 20.

Although Roberta Rae passed from torsion of her umbilical cord, I am aware of the concern of nuchal cords among a lot of moms. I would like to share a bit of info on this type of potential problem. Nuchal cords come under the category of the Umbilical Cord. There are 2 types of nuchal cords, A & B. Type A encircles the neck in an unlocked pattern. Types B encircles the neck in a locked pattern and this second type is responsible for 1 in 50 stillbirths according to Dr. Jason Collins, MD of The Pregnancy Institute, in New Roads, LA.

Nuchal cords are extremely common and most babies can wriggle their way out of them - and they do! But, that being said, all nuchal cords have the *potential* to be extremely problematic. I think the most important aspect of any type of any umbilical cord issue is to be aware of its presence, so if baby starts having changes in patterns of movement or heart decelerations you will know the probable cause. Umbilical cord accidents (uca), including nuchal cords, true knots, twists, torsion, kinks and long or short cords account for 30% of the 30,000+ stillbirths in the USA yearly. That is 82 each and every day in our country. They are not a "rare condition or event " and should be watched for in the last trimester of pregnancy especially.

Just like mammograms and colonoscopies are prevention for the masses, getting to know your baby's movements can help ensure a happy, healthy and hearty delivery.

All moms need to learn how to be their baby's "in utero" advocate. A change in baby's movements such as speeding up or slowing down could be the sign of a compromised baby ~ call your doctor, midwife or health care provider for further medical evaluation ~ and trust your gut.
Big Hugs,
Connie


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Errr, this may not be what you want to hear, but in my case a nuchal cord put my baby into severe distress and he ended up being born via emergency c-section. He was fine, and they didn't realize the distress was caused by the nuchal cord until delivery (in other words, none of the scans I had showed nuchal cord).

At 20 weeks, I wouldn't stress too much. Babies move a lot. I would want another scan at the end of the pregnancy to see if it was still an issue. And if there were any problems with baby's heart rate during labor, that's when I would consider a c-section.

Best of luck to you, I'm sure it will resolve spontaneously.


----------



## kaireece (Dec 21, 2007)

I was told at my 20 or 21 week scan that the umbilical cord was around the baby's neck. I was far more worried than my OB At 20 weeks your baby is going to move around a lot (as noted by pp's) and may untangle itself. I would keep it in the back of your mind but wouldn't focus on it too much.


----------



## Zaylee (Feb 6, 2012)

My daughter had the cord around her neck 5 times and died at 38 weeks. I highly recommend a NST every week from 30 weeks on, and a biophysical profile at 35 weeks. So many people seem so comfortable with at home births or births at centers without an OR until the worse case senerio happends and they can't get the baby out in time, this is something you would have to live with for the rest of your life and believe me, it is a true nightmare. Sorry to be so frank but the goal here is to have a healthy baby, I would do whatever it takes to increase those chances.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

We don't do routine u/s so we didn't know ahead, but both of mine had cords around their necks. Dd's was around her neck twice and her shoulders once. Ds's was around his neck 5 times. Yep. 5. Both were born at home and fine. Variations of normal.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

So what I think people are saying there is a risk and it can turn out fine. Smokering do what you think is best for your peace of mind. I had cords wrapped around both my girls necks and I was being monitored. The monitoring helped me know when to move around. I had to change positions every few minutes when their heart beats slowed down. Had I not known about the cords I probably would not have DD1 with me. Her distress started 8 hrs before she was actually born. I had a good OB that had me doing summersaults to keep things going well. He said either you move around or we do a C section. So I moved. and I moved a lot. Same with DD2. It was a shorter labor but the moment I got to the hospital her heart rate was too low. And yes the cords were wrapped around their necks.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Whoa. Not sure how this thread got resurrected, but my baby is now seven months old!  The cord was totally unwrapped at the next u/s, and he was born without any wrapping or other issues. So that was awesome.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

I didn't think you were pregnant! AH!!! I fell for an old one!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> Whoa. Not sure how this thread got resurrected, but my baby is now seven months old!  The cord was totally unwrapped at the next u/s, and he was born without any wrapping or other issues. So that was awesome.


----------

